# Its just a minor threat!!!



## Ali Rahim (Jan 9, 2007)

Timing using hieung sao and chum kil wrist brake. 

http://detroitwingchun.com/timingdrills2.htm


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 9, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> Timing using hieung sao and chum kil wrist brake.
> 
> http://detroitwingchun.com/timingdrills2.htmhttp://detroitwingchun.com/timingdrills2.htm


 
Are you edge then?


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 9, 2007)

ed-swckf said:


> Are you edge then?


 
I dont understand your question, thats if its a question at all. Help us understand where you are coming from, and if you dont respond, I guess well take it as we see it nothing. But if edge is a good thing, then Im that. 

Ali.


----------



## monji112000 (Jan 9, 2007)

He is asking you if you are straight edge.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straight_edge

your tittle seems to refer to the band Minor Threat.. you don't know who Minor Threat is.. do you??


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 9, 2007)

monji112000 said:


> He is asking you if you are straight edge.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straight_edge
> 
> your tittle seems to refer to the band Minor Threat.. you don't know who Minor Threat is.. do you??


 
Oh yeah! Now I see, I never heard it in those terms, oh yeah I have the edge, been clean for over 22 years now (beer and pot). And sure I know who minor threat is, they are a three-piece band, and the drummer is the lead singer of the group. 


My old punk rock group Angry Red Planet and Chronic Boom in which I sang in both groups and played Bass. Uses to open up for them and the Misfits, Dead Kennedy and many other groups at the Gray Stone in Detroit, in my hardcore punk day.

Ali.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2007)

That's cool. So are you guys still in Detroit, or Kentucky now as you profile indicates?


----------



## Marvin (Jan 10, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> My old punk rock group Angry Red Planet and Chronic Boom in which I sang in both groups and played Bass. Uses to open up for them and the Misfits, Dead Kennedy and many other groups at the Gray Stone in Detroit, in my hardcore punk day.
> 
> Ali.


You used to play in A.R.P.?!?! Man that was one of my favorite local bands back in the day. You remember playing at the Ukrainian Hall?


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 10, 2007)

Marvin said:


> You used to play in A.R.P.?!?! Man that was one of my favorite local bands back in the day. You remember playing at the Ukrainian Hall?


 
I dont remember that club or hall name. I know the whole Detroit area, east, west north, and south, just give me a street name or main road, or even town, city and maybe I can tell you what you want to know.

Ali.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 10, 2007)

Marvin said:


> You used to play in A.R.P.?!?!


 
Oh yeah!!! These are the members of the band Tracy Folge (singer; rhythm guitar), Tim Packowski (singer; rhythm- first guitar) Eric Wheeler (drummer) --- (bass guitar-me) Ali Rahim.

Ali.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 10, 2007)

Tulisan said:


> That's cool. So are you guys still in Detroit, or Kentucky now as you profile indicates?


 

Im from the Detroit area, now Im base in Kentucky, but still have strong ties in Detroit, as far as schools are concerned. 

Ali.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 11, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> Oh yeah! Now I see, I never heard it in those terms, oh yeah I have the edge, been clean for over 22 years now (beer and pot). And sure I know who minor threat is, they are a three-piece band, and the drummer is the lead singer of the group.




umm, minor threat were a four piece band that later became a five piece band that disbanded in 83, the drummer was not the lead singer, the lead singer was ian mackaye the drummer was jeff nelson.  If you aren't a part of the hardcore subculture you aren't straight edge, you are simply drug free.  Which is still pretty cool.





Ali Rahim said:


> My old punk rock group Angry Red Planet and Chronic Boom in which I sang in both groups and played Bass. Uses to open up for them and the Misfits, Dead Kennedy and many other groups at the Gray Stone in Detroit, in my hardcore punk day.





Ali Rahim said:


> Ali.


 
Thats pretty cool.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 11, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> I dont understand your question, thats if its a question at all. Help us understand where you are coming from, and if you dont respond, I guess well take it as we see it nothing. But if edge is a good thing, then Im that.
> 
> Ali.


 
Ok then, that was an odd reply!


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 11, 2007)

ed-swckf said:


> [/size]
> 
> umm, minor threat were a four piece band that later became a five piece band that disbanded in 83, the drummer was not the lead singer, the lead singer was ian mackaye the drummer was jeff nelson. If you aren't a part of the hardcore subculture you aren't straight edge, you are simply drug free. Which is still pretty cool.
> 
> ...





You are talking about the early 80s when they first started. The Misfits-Minor Threat show in Detroit, the drummer sang with a headset on. I was there and on sage there was only three members in that group at that time. We where all shocked that only three was there, but they still rocked. 

Five piece thats news to me. In fact we were all the same age then. I was there in the 70s also when puck rock started in Detroit. Dude you were way to young when that stuff was happening, you were born in 78 that show to place in 84 which makes you 6 years of age, the show happened in the U.S.A not the U.K. Im 43 years old, and know all there is t know about that stuff because I lived it From state to state and city to city in a hot as* van. 

And I rented clubs for most of the punk shows that went down in Detroit, you seem to be talking way ahead of yourself, when it come to me. My band was one of the first punk rock groups that made a name for them selves out of Michigan, and the Meant Men from Lansing Michigan also. You better ask somebody. 

Ali.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 11, 2007)

ed-swckf said:


> Are you edge then?


 
Over 12 pepole that look at this, says that this is even more odd. I guest two different perspectives our render. 

Ali.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 11, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> Over 12 pepole that look at this, says that this is even more odd. I guest two different perspectives our render.
> 
> Ali.


 
are render.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 11, 2007)

No wonder it was so hard to get a straight answer from you. I just talked to a friend of mine from England. He reminded me that there two different structure in the punk rock groups or groupies, hate and non-hate. 

The skins heads had their way of doing thing, and in Detroit the S.H.A.R.P.s had their way of doing things also (Skins Head Against Racial Prejudice). Seems to me that you already knew the answer you were looking for, from a U.K. point of view dealing with hardcore.

Ali.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 13, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> You are talking about the early 80s when they first started. The Misfits-Minor Threat show in Detroit, the drummer sang with a headset on. I was there and on sage there was only three members in that group at that time. We where all shocked that only three was there, but they still rocked.




If you say so, maybe you are just confused because i have followed hardcore for years and still do, never heard of this and i know for a fact the drummer never sang for minor threat.  And before minor threat was even established there was the band teen idles, and that band was started in 79 and finished in winter of 80.  Minor threat got together in the fall of 1980 and finished in the fall of 83 i just find it suspect that through all the years i've been following harcore and through all literature i've read about hardcore and through all the discussions i've had with people in hardcore including members of minor threat i have never heard of them being a 3 piece or of the drummer singing.  




Ali Rahim said:


> Five piece thats news to me. In fact we were all the same age then. I was there in the 70s also when puck rock started in Detroit. Dude you were way to young when that stuff was happening, you were born in 78 that show to place in 84 which makes you 6 years of age, the show happened in the U.S.A not the U.K. Im 43 years old, and know all there is t know about that stuff because I lived it From state to state and city to city in a hot as* van.


 
The five piece was not something they toured with i don't belive it was just something that happened in the studio as lyle presler was preparing to leave for college.  And what do you mean you were all the same age then?  Does that mean you aren't the same age now!!!!  Its lovely that you were there in the 70's but punk rock and hardcore are actually different creatures but i'm sure you knew that.  I'm glad to see you are clutching to use your age as a way to add weight to what you are saying, i know more about hardcore than you ever will know, i have been following hardcore for a long time and still go to hardcore shows, when was the last time you participated in hardcore?  84?  Again the fact this show happened after minor threat had parted ways just shows that the band you saw was not what people associate with the band minor threat, i mean could you tell me what members played this show?  I know lots of people that lived it, i still would hope you would understand that the band you saw was not minor threat, it may have been the remnents of the band but it wasn't what people who know **** think of when you mention minor threat.  You may say you lived it but you seem to misunderstand that a **** load of people are still living it.






Ali Rahim said:


> And I rented clubs for most of the punk shows that went down in Detroit, you seem to be talking way ahead of yourself, when it come to me. My band was one of the first punk rock groups that made a name for them selves out of Michigan, and the Meant Men from Lansing Michigan also. You better ask somebody.


 
How am i talking ahead of myself at all, you booked shows, you should know that minor threat disbanded in 83 and that it was a four peice and the drummer didn't sing.  I think you are just sensitive because i'm younger than you and know a hell of a lot about hardcore - note that i am saying hardcore and not punk, please bear in mind hardcore was a reaction to punk and the ideals associated with it.  I don't need to ask anyone that i haven't already so calm down.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 13, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> Over 12 pepole that look at this, says that this is even more odd. I guest two different perspectives our render.
> 
> Ali.


 

Ok, please tell me what is odd about asking if you are straight edge?


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 13, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> No wonder it was so hard to get a straight answer from you. I just talked to a friend of mine from England. He reminded me that there two different structure in the punk rock groups or groupies, hate and non-hate.




What answer have i given that you believe not to be straight?  Seems like you are now trying to pigeon hole me without even discussing anything about where i am in reference to hardcore.  




Ali Rahim said:


> The skins heads had their way of doing thing, and in Detroit the S.H.A.R.P.s had their way of doing things also (Skins Head Against Racial Prejudice). Seems to me that you already knew the answer you were looking for, from a U.K. point of view dealing with hardcore.





Ali Rahim said:


> Ali.


 
The answer to what?  you being straightedge or not?  How could i have the answer to that without asking you? I was actually hoping the answer would be that you were still into hardcore because i really like meeting hardcore kids that are also into wing chun, i have met a fair few around the world.  This is not a UK point of view at all, i just reside here, in fact i will be back in the US next month and probably residing there next year.  Don't be so quick to gather information to base an opinion that may mislead you, try discussing things with me instead, believe me it would be a much quicker way to find out what page i am on.  I'm glad you mentioned sharps however, i often use them as a good example of what i mean - i mean a guy with long hair calls himself a sharp, seems a little odd right, like sharp doesn't accurately describe him.  Just like a drug free woman calls her self straightedge but has no involvment with hardcore, why not just refer to herself as drug free instead of using a term that holds its definition in association with hardcore.  Hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Jan 13, 2007)

ed-swckf said:


> [/size]
> 
> What answer have i given that you believe not to be straight? Seems like you are now trying to pigeon hole me without even discussing anything about where i am in reference to hardcore.
> 
> ...





Have a nice day. 

Take Care 

Ali.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 13, 2007)

Ali Rahim said:


> Have a nice day.
> 
> Take Care
> 
> Ali.


 
Thanks.  You too.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 14, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS

Mod Note

Please return to the original topic.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Sr. Moderator*


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 14, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> *ATTENTION ALL USERS*
> 
> *Mod Note*
> 
> ...


 
The title of the thread is minor threat!  We were talking about minor threat!  The song played on the video is straight edge!  We were talking about straight edge!  Myself and Ali Rahim have observed our conversation and respectfully ceased to discuss it but it was on topic regardless.


----------

